# heartbreaking decision



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I've made a decision to rehome the girls. I am just not looking after them properly.

Can't write more for crying- you all casn't hate me more than I do now. If anyone knows anyonw who casn help me rehome therm please can you let me know

I am sorry to you all, I;'m sorry to the girld


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

We all know how much the girls mean to you and if anyone comments negativity then they obviously don't know anything about you. 

All I say is don't make a spur of the moment decision on a bad day or week. From everything I've seen you write, your girls are well looked after and get a lot more love and attention than most dogs do. But if it's making you ill worrying about them, then maybe it's for the best. 

Take care for yourself x


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I think you take fab care of your girls! Don't be so hard on yourself CM. What is it you feel you're letting them down on?


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

What makes you feel you you aren't looking after the girls? From what you tell us they have a lovely life with you, and am sure they do. 

Have you thought this through in depth? Maybe you could have them fostered for a little while to see if it's what you really want and see how you cope.

How are you feeling in your self you don't sound great if am honest, I honesty belive you don't want to give your beautiful girls up deep down.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh Cm please don't make a decision when you are not feeling well You love the girls and they love you and to be honest I for one think you are a fantastic owner You maybe just feeling down at the moment you know and things will get better Hugs


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I would strongly suggest reaching out to someone who could foster them short term- someone on PF nearby perhaps? While you concentrate on yourself, you take good care of the girls, and fostering them temporarily to a trusted person would be much less detrimental to their wellbeing and yours in the long run xxxx deep breath, make some calls, you know this will pass, no matter how low you have been thrown, you have come back before and you will again. ((((hugs))))


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry you're not in a good place right now CM. 
We all know that you put the girl before your needs all the time and give them everything they need. Even when you're struggling yourself. No one would blame you for making this decision. However, please take your time to think about this. This is a big decision and you shouldn't make it when you're not feeling well. 
Maybe someone could take the girls for a few days until you feel better?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

dunno what to say/think.. been thinking about it for weeks now. They're not getting walks everyday. I'm too scared of slipping, but they still need to go out for pees. I'm not looking after thrm properly really I artent
The RSPCA in derby hsve a pace tomorrow for both dogsd


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

only cause its winter and there has been snow around. Come spring/summer you may feel differently?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Putting the dogs welfare to a side for a minute , how will you cope being alone without the dogs ?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Walks are not the be all and end all of having a happy dog, and you seem to do lots of mental exercises in the home too. Do you have a communal garden? Could you possibly just let them out in the garden, or a grassy area, in the worst of the weather? 

I'd hate for you to make a hasty decision you later regret


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> dunno what to say/think.. been thinking about it for weeks now. They're not getting walks everyday. I'm too scared of slipping, but they still need to go out for pees. I'm not looking after thrm properly really I artent
> The RSPCA in derby hsve a pace tomorrow for both dogsd


And they will have a place in a few more weeks. Take a step back, and find a short term foster placement first, while you are feeling so low and so full of self-loathing making a permanent decision is not in your best interest or the girls.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Walking your dogs everyday is hardly what makes you a good dog owner. I'm sure your girls would rather be with you even if it meant missing a few walks and it's clear how much you love them. Maybe give it a bit and then rethink once the weather is better and there's not so much risk of slipping. I doubt there will be a chance to get them back if you hand them over to the RSPCA.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Please don't send them to the RSPCA CM maybe get someone to foster them for a while until the better weather If you are scared of slipping in this weather can you just not take them outside the flat to pee you don't need to walk them I am sure they will be happy with just that


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

You already know my thoughts. 

If you make this decision it is forever, there is no going back, they're gone.

Don't make a decision you will live to regret.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

CM please give it a bit longer and see how you feel. Its a tough time of year and you are not long out of hospital. Once you sign them over there will be no going back so please don't make any decisions just yet. A foster home or even kennels just to give yourself a break if you can't find any one to have them for you. We all care about you and the girls and know how much you will regret this when you are feeling better and the weather improves.


----------



## SarahPlzX (Nov 13, 2011)

Such a sad thread 

Could you not arrange a dog walker, or friend to pop in twice a day for a quick walk and a wee? 

My dog certainly isn't walked everyday, especially not in this weather...she much prefers a snuggle under a warm blanket. I don't think it makes me a terrible owner, I do my best by my girl, and I'm sure you do the very best you can for Clover and Daisy. 

SixStar is right, once the decision is made there will be no going back.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

This s such a hard time of year all round...your dogs want to be with you, a walk is nice and all well and good but what is most important to them is you.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

CM, if you're worried about slipping invest in some footwear - I wear doc marten shoes that have soles that grip in ice. 
Winter does not last forever; in two months it'll all be getting warmer.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Well you already know what I think. Don't make any hasty decisions that you'll come to regret. 

Walks aren't the be all and end all of things. Spencer isn't being walked properly today because of how slippy it is out there, the world isn't going to end if he doesn't get a proper walk tomorrow either. Short toilet walks and mental activity are perfectly fine when conditions are like this imo.


----------



## Moquette (Feb 15, 2014)

If the fact that they are not being walked everyday in winter is the only reason why you feel you aren't taking proper care of them, then I think you sound like an above average owner, and I don't think anyone could accuse you of neglecting them. They seem well-fed, well-groomed, they have a roof on their head, a loving and caring owner and company between themselves... honestly, pretty much everything a dog would want!

I think you are being awfully hard on yourself. Not getting a walk everyday is hardly the end of the world, even for an active dog, especially since winter won't last forever. If you can give them regular walks on top of everything else you do for them the rest of the year, then I don't think you are neglecting them at all. 

Please don't rush through things. And take care of yourself, too, you sound like you deserve it.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Be kind to yourself Tina. Is this really what you want to do? Have you listed the pros and cons of all this to help decide?

Regardless of your decision please don't send them to the RSPCA. Fairly sure I could help find a good permanent home for them, however I hope it would never come to that.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Wiz201 said:


> CM, if you're worried about slipping invest in some footwear - I wear doc marten shoes that have soles that grip in ice.
> Winter does not last forever; in two months it'll all be getting warmer.


You can also get those things that clip on over ordinary walking boots to give you more grip.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thsnkd everyone for not hsving a go at me. I neef to rehome for the girls sake


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Really sit and think hard about your decision Tina. If you rehome them they're gone forever, there would be no going back and I reckon you would majorly regret this and wish you'd never done it.

I know some dogs whom never get walked! You're doing a fine job with your girls, its not all about walking, please seriously think about this.


----------



## karmacookie (Nov 9, 2014)

I bought these

Nordic Grip Ankle Wellington Boots in Black - Nordic Wets | Cuckooland

they're fab but I still don't walk the dogs if it's very icey.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Please,please think hard about this. You are not a bad owner by any means and think how you will feel in summer without them. You need each other, they need you and you need them


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

CM, is it just the walking of them that's the issue here, or other factors as you seem pretty convinced it's in the girl's best interests?


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I really think January is the wrong time of year to be thinking about this sort of thing.

Could you get a walking frame for extra support? Or would you be entitled to a mobility scooter?


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

The only thing that kept me alive when I was at my lowest point of depression was my big boy Nibs. Your life matters just as much as the girls'. Be honest with yourself, if you get rid of the girls as an anchor in your life, what is going to keep you grounded? Give you a reason to move in the morning? Are you creating an environment where you are putting yourself at risk? Yes.

Call your support team, ask for help, and let the girls go to someone they know, close by, where they will not be confused or stressed. 

You know you are not in an emotional position to make a fully informed and unbiased decision right now, and I am being blunt because a few years ago I needed to hear it and I'm damn sure you need to hear it. 

Try to put the brakes on, just for a moment, of the downward spiral, and reach out to someone else. A lot of us here know how you feel- KNOW how you feel, and that is why we are telling you not to make this decision right now.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't walk my girls when it's slippy and icy , no good to them with broken bones. They don't care ! 
Please don't do anything in haste, but whatever you decide we'll support you and not think any the worse of you.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> Thsnkd everyone for not hsving a go at me. I neef to rehome for the girls sake


What about you though ? As ambernero has said. I'm worried for you without the girls 

Do you struggle with having both dogs ? Maybe if need be just rehome one


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

It is extremely difficult to walk your dogs in this weather ( I've been on my backside more than I've been upright recently)

I've bought some of these :

SNOW ANTI SLIP ICE GRIPPERS FOR BOOTS SHOES GRIPS OVERSHOE SMALL (2.5 -6): Amazon.co.uk: Shoes & Bags

They are really helpful , other things I've found helpful are walking on grass rather than paths or walking through busy shopping areas as the paths are gritted and cleared. If we can't get out for any reason lots of playing inside and kongs / puzzles / antler chews to keep them occupied.

If it's more than just the walking which you are struggling with you need to reach out to your support system


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Cloversmum my girl hasn't been walked for 2 days I'm struggling with my back at the moment, I know I have a garden but she is quite happy we have done other things in the home.

My neighbours who are fit and well aren't walking everyday at the minute. I would say about 80% of the dogs in the UK don't get as much love and attention as your girls. Perhaps have a chat with a person who visits your home regularly see what they have to say.

Dark days make you see things differently.

Whatever you choose I know you love your girls a lot and do the very best for them, do however think of yourself xxx


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

As others have said, please please think really hard about this. Don't do something you may regret at a later date when you're feeling better. 
Is temporary fostering an option.?


To add to everything else, I realise there's more involved,this time of year is just crappy,,with not much daylight, bad weather, and I have to force myself out some days because of this. This time of year really affects my thinking and moods. 
The days are getting lighter each day. That's what I keep telling myself. And it's ok to miss a few walks. 

Please take care x


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Please don't rush into this, if it's just about not walking the girls it doesn't make you a bad owner. Hogan has only had 2quick 20 minute walks today because I've been at work and its so cold. He's a springer and he's snuggled up on the sofa not causing havoc and climbing the walls like most would think because of his breed. Come the end of March it will be easier to get out with the dogs. Please don't rehome with RSPCA. If there are other factors involved maybe we can give advice or help? Please, please think long and hard about this.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

CM, please talk to us before you make a decision, youve got some very good friends here. I agree that there will be a space at the RSCPA next week, week after and so on but it you could then its better to rehome or foster and use PF to help you. Its horrible, the weather, but can you tell us a bit more about what youre doing now to help your balance Im dyspraxia and have huge problems with grip and I know that there are other people on here who are too. Im sure we can come up with a solution. And can you pm me your addy too, Ive got a fab book called No Walks, No Worries by my wonderful trainer Sian and itss got tons of ideas for dogs who for numerous reasons cant go walking. Molly often has days when she cant go out if my OHs arthritis is playing up and its been a fab resource for us. Id love to send you a copy of it please.

Dogs are remarkably resourceful and Molly would prefer to stay indoors, its us humans that may drag her out, youre not neglecting them, Im sure of it and do please think of the pleasure they bring you  it works both ways. If you have rehome them, lets try to do it together as a last resort. Once youve rehomed, youll have lost them forever.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

CM, with every post you make about your girls, your love for them shines through. You are a fantastic owner. You love your dogs and your dogs love you, and it's obvious that your love for them ihas brought you to this heartbreaking decision.

But please don't make this decision when you are poorly because you might regret it once you feel better. If they were able to speak to you, I'm sure they'd tell you that they would rather stay with you and go without a walk until the weather gets a bit better, than be rehomed with someone else.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I am the last person that thinks that dogs should be kept when circucmstances change or it is impossible to look after them but you appear to have always looked after them. 

What do you think a new owner would do. They might be split up. They might go to someone who is at work all day and never walks them. My local SSPCA rehomed a dog to someone who would not let it in the house and only gave it a short walk every day. When he decided it did not like the shed he crated it in the kitchen. Do you not think whatever you can offer is better than that.

Make a decision when you are feeling more rational and if it still comes out on the side of rehoming then try and get some help to do it properly, not get them put in a kennel where they might stay for ages.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I am so sorry you feel this is the best way but credit to you for putting your girls first - as long as you are "sure"

I posted a while back how poor Heidi has spent all her time (6 years) amongst heartache, suffering and grief. It feels all wrong. She could have had a completely different life but I couldn't do without her . 

Fate turned around this week and gave me flu. Whatever I felt then, is in perspective. She has spent all day every day on my bed with me. Not a whimper while I cough the night away or struggle to feed her. A good friend has been taking her out daily but only once has she been keen to go and enjoyed herself. My friend has 2 dogs and we walk regularly together. Normally it's the highlight of her day. Today she's not had a walk and is quite happy settled with me. She's even been a bit lack lustre herself since I've been ill.
It's taken the flu to make me realise whatever my views, she has a different idea on the subject 

(((((((Big Hugs)))))) to you and the girls


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh CM  I'm so sorry to hear you are having such a difficult time at the moment.
But please please don't do anything whilst you are feeling down.
I can hand on heart say you look after your girls and care about them a 100 times better than me  Everything you do you are thinking about and putting your girls first, you are honestly one of the best dog owners I know of 

Is it the weather that is really worrying you?

The weather is horrible, the ice and snow is frightening i understand that.
Not having walks for days in a row won't hurt your girls - have you considered getting some puppy pads and using them for when the weather is really bad?
I would gladly have the girls for a few weeks whist this cold spell passes - I'm a long way from you but my offer is genuine, I'm sure something could be arranged if needed.

Please be kind to yourself xx


----------



## caju (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi CM,

I'm new to this forum and I don't know you or what you've been through. But I will say this; if you love your dogs as much as everyone says you do, then you should not be thinking about giving them away. I made a thread this morning about how many dogs in my country live their entire life in their owner's front yard. No walks, and no cuddles on the sofa. (http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/391111-some-perspective.html). From what I've read, you give your dogs a fantastic quality of life. It's easy to get caught up in the whole "your dog needs 2hrs a day or it's not a well-cared-for dog" mentality, feeling like you have to be perfect, especially on a forum like this (no offence, you guys!), but what dogs really crave and need, at the end of the day, is a loving bond with their owner. They'll forgive you everything else.

It sounds like you have that with your girls, and I'm sure they feel it for you too. Such a big decision deserves great thought.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Read 3 pages of replies; will read the rest after this, connection allowing.

CM, I can't begin to imagine what you're going through, depression-wise, but I do know exactly what you're going through as someone in ill health in general - especially when that illness affects your emotions. In my case, it's sleep depravation caused by widespread and severe eczema. 

You analyse your ownership skills overly harsh and imagine the dogs would be better off with just about anyone than with you, but as others have said when you're feeling like this, you don't have the capacity to make such an important decision. I know, because I've been there - recently - and glad I didn't make the decision to rehome my dogs in the end.

How about boarding kennels as a temporary alternative to rehoming? Or fostering, as others have said? You're on your own, looking after 2 dogs, and juggling that with an extremely difficult medical condition. Give yourself a break girl! You're a fantastic owner and the girls.wouldn't do any better with anyone else. Just the fact that you're thinking about them right now when you're feeling like this, proves that.

Just don't make any hasty decisions ... And for the love of God, don't put them in RSPCA tomorrow.

Take care CM. You have a heck of a lot of people looking out for you.


----------



## Mutt (May 19, 2014)

Hi CM,

Didn't want to read & run. I don't know you or what you've been through but from what others have said on here you love your two dogs very much. It's obvious your dogs are more than important to you. I respect your decision if you feel it is one you have to make, goodness knows it must be heart wrenchingly hard. But maybe, as others have said, choose an option that isn't definitely permanent. Once you sign them over to RSPCA you are very unlikely to ever get them back again if you change your mind. Maybe a foster carer could help? I know the Cinnamon Trust are usually for elderly folk but maybe they would know someone who could pop your dogs out for you while it's still icy. Do you mind saying whereabouts you are in the country as perhaps someone on here may be able to help (and doesn't know you well enough yet to know where you are!)? 

Best wishes & I do hope you are able to find a way somehow to keep your two, they obviously mean the world to you.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi CM I do not know you only by what I have read on this forum but it seems to me that you are a fantastic owner who loves and cares for her dogs very well under very difficult circumstances with your medical condition if it is only the not being able to walk your dogs that is making you feel they should be re-homed then please please think long and hard and preferably wait until you yourself are clear headed and well before making that kind of decision. My dog does not go out when the weather is bad as I am disabled and can not walk in the ice and snow but I use the large puppy pads for these times he does not mind at all as he gets to play more and race around my little flat for excersise maybe the puppy pads could be an option for your girls just while the weather is so bad


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Hope you're still reading this CM and I hope you're doing alright (sounds trite I know). I just want to echo what everyone else has said about not making any rash decisions as I know how much your girls mean to you and vice versa. 
I don't have anything useful to add except to say please take care of yourself and be assured that your dogs are lucky to have you.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I have one of these gathering dust in my shed - never been used. If you would like to borrow it long term you'd be very welcome , we could bring it over on Sunday if that would help ? I know you're not far from me.

DOG LITTER BOX BY THE RASCAL DOG LITTER BOX COMPANY. AS SEEN ON DRAGON&#39;S DEN .......: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all - still crying.. dunno what to do for the best


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Oh CM  I'm so sorry to hear you are having such a difficult time at the moment.
> But please please don't do anything whilst you are feeling down.
> I can hand on heart say you look after your girls and care about them a 100 times better than me  Everything you do you are thinking about and putting your girls first, you are honestly one of the best dog owners I know of
> 
> ...


How kind of you to offer just gave you a rep for how thoughtful and kind you are


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

You love them and they love you, going without a few walks really isn't the end of the world. 

Don't rush into any decision you feel that you have to make, I too think you would sorely regret it if you gave them up.

You are a wonderful owner to those girls, you really are x


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks all - still crying.. dunno what to do for the best


aww hunny please don't cry you love your girls and they love you Please don't give them to the RSPCA they may be split up not stay together and no other person could love them as much as you do 
SusieRainbow has offered you a dog litter box and I am sure the girls would use it while the weather is bad 
Mine have not had a walk for a week as the weather is so bad here so your not alone 
Everyone here is on your side and we know you love the girls


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

My nurse has been out and given me some medication to help me calm down

It's cos \i love them that i'm thinking of rehoming


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> My nurse has been out and given me some medication to help me calm down
> 
> It's cos \i love them that i'm thinking of rehoming


Hope the medication makes you feel better we all know you love the girls but they are better off with you than with anyone else and deep down I think you know that too 
We all care about you a great deal and want what is the best for you but please done give your girls to the RSPCA see if the medication makes you feel better and see things more clearly


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

We all know how much you love those girls and them you  but if it's getting to much for you and you need to think of yourself as well but please don't be too hasty and regret it wishing you well


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I hope you're okay. Bailey only got out for 30 minutes yesterday and he's only had a toilet walk today- it's icy and it's thundery and it's pitch black no way am I risking it for the sake of a walk.
I'm sure your girls will be fine


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

IMHO only my personal opinion mind the best thing you can do is WAIT before making a final decision until the weather improves, the snow and ice is not going to be around for too much longer, get some puppy pads or accept Susierainbows offer and borrow her litter box keep the girls active with other things that you can do indoors as long as you are there with them they are not going to mind not going for walks for a short period, or foster them out while the weather is bad, then when the weather has cleared and you yourself are feeling better then think about what you may think is the best thing to do making that sort of decision when YOU are at a low point will only lead to regret you ARE a good owner and your girls look like very happy well cared for and contented girls please please don't make any rash decisions and definately do not let the RSPCA have them


----------



## Mad4Collies (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh please don't CM - I don't know you either but have always been following your threads and know what a difficult time you've going through. I don't know what it's like to be in your headspace at the moment but I know, hand on heart, this isn't the right decision. For you or your girls. 

If it's just walks you think they're needing, ring around local dog walkers. Explain the situation. I'm a Dog Walker and if someone rang me up in such dire circumstances as what you're going through just now, I wouldn't hesitate to help you out. I wouldn't even charge you. We're dog lovers at the end of the day and the last thing we want is someone's pets being put into rescue centres because of a temporary blip. Maybe ask someone you know to make a few calls for you. Even if it's just a short walk early morning/evening, that would help the girls out and it's our least busiest times. 

Please please consider this - don't give up on them or yourself.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Sending you a BIG HUG!!!

I hope the medication is helping.
I , too ,only know you from P F but I know this much-that you love your dogs and they love you-this is evident in all your posts.

I have no dogs now, but I mind my sons springer spaniel Pippa,every day
We had no walk today-weather so bad and ground icy.
But I know Pippa would prefer to be in here with someone who loves her, than in a Rescue Centre especially in January.

You have SO MANY friends on here and we are all here to support you.

You are in my thoughts and prayers.
xxx
Maureen


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> My nurse has been out and given me some medication to help me calm down
> 
> It's cos \i love them that i'm thinking of rehoming


There was never any question about WHY you are thinking of rehoming them, of course you love them! But the issue is the reasons behind why you think rehoming is best- you run yourself down about your level of care for them, but I have to say you give them a wonderful quality of life, and there is absolutely no guarantee that they will find that in a new home- even rescue vetted homes will at best be lovely, and at worst be 'adequate' but will not have you there- and you are the girls 'safe place'.

If you had not proven over the years to be a good, loving owner you would not be receiving this level of PF support urging you to allow yourself TIME to heal and reconsider such a drastic and permanent option.

You are a good owner in a bad place, don't punish yourself by making this decision now. I really hope the medication has helped xxxx


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

On the sunny days you will miss them so much. I meant it about the book btw and maybe we can help you with finding some support walking them whilst the weather continues or find another solution like a secure field?

Nobody ever doubts your love for them but don't doubt their love for you either. That is irreplaceable in their little lives.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

as long as they can get out in the garden for pees and they have something to play with indoors, missing a few walks won't hurt them.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks all - still crying.. dunno what to do for the best





cloversmum said:


> My nurse has been out and given me some medication to help me calm down
> 
> It's cos \i love them that i'm thinking of rehoming


Everyone knows you love those girls, and that it's reciprocated. 

As for what to do for the best; you know much better than I do that you need the medication, possibly (probably) a good night's rest, and see how you feel tomorrow. Take one day at a time and remember that this is the illness talking. If you really feel you can't handle the dogs atm, Fleur has very, very kindly offered to foster them for you, or perhaps there are others closer who could look after them for you while you concentrate on yourself.

Don't be afraid to reach out and ask for help when you're struggling. Nobody who is worth a nanosecond of your time and energy is going to mind you leaning on them. You are a.much-valued member of this forum and will have plenty of inboxes open to you if you need to talk, (mine included) or a shoulder to cry on.

But you don't hand over those girls tomorrow unless you KNOW - 110% KNOW that it's because you cannot continue to love and care for them at all ever again, and that it's nothing to do with the depression. But I think we.all know here that that is not the case.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

This is one of those rare times I will suggest that you have a look at borrowmydoggy

https://www.borrowmydoggy.com/

There may just be someone there that could help and has offered help before they are contacted

I've always thought your girls are best with you, you just need to find a little help somehow.

Try contacting the cinnamon trust also, I know they are for the elderly, but if you explain, they may know someone in your area that could help
The Cinnamon Trust - The National Charity for the elderly, the terminally ill and their pets


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

As someone who has done exactly, I would plead with you to wait and see if your mood improves, our brains are not always kind to us x

I can tell you now, on my low days Diz doesn't get a walk, maybe for several days and you know what, she really doesn't care.... in fact she loves our snuggly duvet days and keeps fit playing silly games indoors.

I do hope you are ok xxx


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Cloversmum, I am really sorry you are feeling so low you think you are not able to care for your girls. Only you know how your are feeling and coping but it the not being able to walk them due to conditions is a large part of your worries, try to think of it in another way.

I once took my dogs out despite being unwell, I did the whole `must have a walk whatever` thing. I collapsed causing an awful lot of worry and inconvenience to people and confusion to my poor dogs. Never again would I do something so stupid, if I am ill, if the conditions are unsafe we stay at home. I do not see this as being a bad dog owner I see it as being responsible I am making sure I am safe therefore so are my dogs. 

Please don`t see not wanting to walk your dogs in unsafe conditions as a bad thing, it is the sign of a very responsible owner!!


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

PAPAS Pet Care : Help for Pet Owners in times of Illness

This is a charity that offers support such as dog walking and respite. Unlike the cinnamon trust it is for any age.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

whatever you do decide only you can make the decision, I think you have been given some great alternative options already on this thread, so I don't have anything to offer in that respect but I would like to offer you a little hope - 

without going into to much personal detail there was a time where my dog was barely walked (once or twice a week at most) during this time I considered rehoming, how could this be fair on her? we played in the garden daily, and the rest of the time she spent snuggled up to me, playing in the home, but walks were few, I decided not to rehome, and thank god I didn't! now things are better we go out most days, now we are through the other side her life is better, and even when things were not great she still had loads of attention, love, good food, was safe, and play time, I want to tell you that whilst it wasn't great or ideal, I truly don't think it had any long term negative effect on her, she is a happy contented dog, and things did get better, I know how much I would of regretted it if I had in a moment of feeling like crap let my wonderful companion go, so just think, spring will soon be here, your dogs are settled with you, and if you still want them, then just give it time, nothing stays bad forever, and if you do put them to the rspca they could be there a while, and you may even feel better in that time - perhaps consider some of the options already listed in this thread instead, but your not a bad owner, your just going through a bad time, and there is a big difference between the two.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Have just read this thread. I do feel for you, and it shines through that your girls mean everything to you. I will just add to what others have said. A few days without walks won't matter, give yourself some more time. It worries me that you will do something you may deeply regret. You have had some excellent advice from some lovely, caring people. Bless you x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jobeth said:


> PAPAS Pet Care : Help for Pet Owners in times of Illness
> 
> This is a charity that offers support such as dog walking and respite. Unlike the cinnamon trust it is for any age.


I knew there was one somewhere but couldn't remember what it was called :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I have spoken to CM on the phone and the good news is that she is keeping the girls 

we had a long chat and spoke about lots of options including me taking the girls or at least Daisy for a short while but ultimately she decided that she will keep them with her.

It really is the weather that is her concern - she is very frightened of falling/slipping on the ice and as she doesn't have a garden she needs to take the girls aot regularly.

We talked about a few strategies to help and she is looking at the links posted so thankyou for all your suggestions and words of support.

She is feeling a little more confident and has put it all into perspective but her head is pounding so she is going to rest up for a bit and will be on the forum again very soon


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Fleur said:


> I have spoken to CM on the phone and the good news is that she is keeping the girls
> 
> we had a long chat and spoke about lots of options including me taking the girls or at least Daisy for a short while but ultimately she decided that she will keep them with her.
> 
> ...


That is good news. I hope Tina will continue to feel better about things. I have ice grippers I got off Amazon. They slip over your shoes/boots and they completely grip into the ice. They are excellent.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Take care CM and Fleur, you're amazing 

Honestly, I'm so grateful that it's not snowing here as I really panic too and it is scary. Rest and 'see' you soon. ((hugs))


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Great news I am so pleased crying happy tears now


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Buzzard said:


> That is good news. I hope Tina will continue to feel better about things. I have ice grippers I got off Amazon. They slip over your shoes/boots and they completely grip into the ice. They are excellent.


yeah they are good if you're on a budget, I personally prefer my doc martens as I can just slip them on and walk anywhere but its personal preference. I'm glad CM has come to her senses; the snow and ice will not last for long. In another month she may be going out confidently again.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi CM, so very pleased to hear that you are not giving the girls up, clearly you were not having a good day. I hope getting a bit of kip will help you feel a bit better about things. We are all here for you... lots of love xx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> That is good news. I hope Tina will continue to feel better about things. I have ice grippers I got off Amazon. They slip over your shoes/boots and they completely grip into the ice. They are excellent.


I've got some of them. Was absolutely stunned at how well they work 

Bit of an effort putting them on in the first place though


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

That's so good to hear Maybe when CM has rested she will feel a lot better about things. So good of you Fleur


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

rona said:


> I've got some of them. Was absolutely stunned at how well they work
> 
> Bit of an effort putting them on in the first place though


Yes takes a bit of practice!!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm glad CM has had a change of heart and you lent a sympathetic ear Fleur  

CM do you have even a small grassy area outside your flat? Say for example you need to walk to the edge of the pavement to get to a grassy verge, would putting salt down yourself an option? You can buy relatively cheap bags of the stuff. And that would help you at least maintain your grip on that patch of the pavement while the girls toilet.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have much respect for anyone who puts their dogs 1st as you have been....I am so glad you are keeping them with you as I think it's the best for not only the dogs but for you too. There are places in my area who train dogs of any age up as therapy dogs ,they help in hospices, dementia homes, with the MHT, anywhere where they can help really, this may be an idea for you if not now but in the future, it would give you something to focus on and also help those who struggle who haven't got pets of their own. Ive applied to train my youngest 2 up because they give so much to everyone who knows them and I really do think it'll help me too  Just an idea anyway..You hang in there lovey xx


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

rona said:


> I've got some of them. Was absolutely stunned at how well they work
> 
> Bit of an effort putting them on in the first place though


It does, I wrecked my nails one year but I feel much safer. I was so proud of walking from my house to the station, just over a mile. I have similar balance issues to CM, and I was well chuffed. I missed the train though...!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

So pleased you are keeping the girls CM, you will not regret it. Thank you Fleur, you are a saint and CM will not forget it and I hope she soon realises that she has friends who think a lot of her and are behind all the way


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Buzzard said:


> That is good news. I hope Tina will continue to feel better about things. I have ice grippers I got off Amazon. They slip over your shoes/boots and they completely grip into the ice. They are excellent.


I've got some of those too but we get so little ice/snow around here that they are still sat in their packet unused. CM if you would like them to try I'd be more than happy to send them to you, just pm me your address and they will be on their way (shoes size 6-9 I think).


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I have some yaxtrax grippers you can have too CM just like these
Yaktrax Pro Traction Winter Traction Device: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors

I don't use them so you're welcome to them


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I have told CM that if she is still feeling very stressed and the weather shows no sign of improvement then my offer still stands for short term fostering.

She is having real panics at night worrying about what the ice will be like in the morning  
This is the walk that worries her the most, the first one of the day - so she is looking at all your suggestions and considering maybe going out a bit later in the morning, to avoid the worst of the ice, if the girls can wait a bit longer. 
Fingers crossed she can work on some coping mechanisms and put all your practical suggestions into practice.

And although she says she's not walking the dogs - what she means is that they are not going off lead, she is still struggling despite her fear and worry and successfully taking them out 4 times a day for a 10 minute toilet walk - I pointed out to her that that is more than a lot of dogs get and more than my girls got today


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Fleur.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Fleur said:


> I have told CM that if she is still feeling very stressed and the weather shows no sign of improvement then my offer still stands for short term fostering.
> 
> She is having real panics at night worrying about what the ice will be like in the morning
> This is the walk that worries her the most, the first one of the day - so she is looking at all your suggestions and considering maybe going out a bit later in the morning, to avoid the worst of the ice, if the girls can wait a bit longer.
> ...


That is so very kind of you 10 minutes is more than mine got today too its like a skating rink here The go into the garden quick pee and rush back in they hate the cold


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Fleur said:


> I have told CM that if she is still feeling very stressed and the weather shows no sign of improvement then my offer still stands for short term fostering.
> 
> She is having real panics at night worrying about what the ice will be like in the morning
> This is the walk that worries her the most, the first one of the day - so she is looking at all your suggestions and considering maybe going out a bit later in the morning, to avoid the worst of the ice, if the girls can wait a bit longer.
> ...


Bless her, tell her from me that she is doing a marvellous job and to be kind on herself x


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all - I am feeling a bit better now, though its snowing, so more worry.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I think sometimes it's confidence. I had to watch hours and hours of Youtube footage to be certain that the Yaktrax would be fine before I was convinced. That is common for dyspraxics I'm told so that may help. I think this is a good one to watch


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks all - I am feeling a bit better now, though its snowing, so more worry.


Good to here that CM big hugs


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks all - I am feeling a bit better now, though its snowing, so more worry.


Have you got shoe grips CM?
Hopefully the snow will be still soft/crunchy tomorrow - like it often is for the first couple of days 
Try not to over think - I know easier said than done


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Snow is normally nice and crunchy to walk on , I love the sound it makes walking on it  I do understand the worries with the ice though, please do take up the kind offer of the trax to put on your shoes :yesnod:


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

If you could cope with having an indoor litter tray (and the girls would use it) then it might be a good solution in this horrible weather. If not then some of the grippy things for shoes really do make a difference - they are not easy to get off and on so what my mum does is use them on an old pair of trainers - I put them on for her a few weeks ago and she'll keep them on that pair till the winter is finally over to save taking them on and off.

I know you often find it hard to believe that you're doing enough for the girls and you've wondered before if they wouldn't be better off in another home - but you've got through it before and you CAN get through it this time - with support from others.

Look back at some of your old posts - your love for your dogs shines through them all - Clover's triumphs at overcoming the worst of her reactivity with your help, your pride in all their little achievements - and look at the photos - and look at the way they love you back - Clover doesn't want to leave your side when you're really low, Daisy tries to cheer you up. You love them and they love you, sometimes love is not enough but often it is.

Don't make any final decisions during the bad times - wait until you're feeling better and can evaluate things truly and not through the filter of unworthyness that comes as part of depression and long-term illness. 

Thinking of you all tonight and will keep you in my thoughts over the coming days - stay strong.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

CM so glad you have decided to keep your lovely girls with you.
Every one on PF knows how much you love them and they love you, they couldn't have a better home than with you.

It won't matter if they don't get a walk, if you get any offers to help, do accept them, I understand The Cinnamon Trust are very good.
Take up the offer of Trax for your shoes, they do help, I had some last year.

Take care of yourself, I hope the medication works and you feel better very soon.
Just remember every one on PF are your friends and are always here for you.
(((((( Big hugs for you and your girls.)))))) xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm so relieved to get down thread to find you've had a change of heart. CM, you come across as a really great owner. Its quite obvious you adore your girls, you must have been beside yourself at the thought of letting them go. I'm so sorry you have been finding things tough & feeling so low to feel like that. I really hope it all works out for you & your girls. Keep your chin up & take good care of yourself xx


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm sending CM the yaxtrax next week, I'll put them in the post at work on Monday. They will make a difference I'm sure.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

For now thick woolen socks over shoes really help with grip if you want to go out.

healing thoughts xxxx


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

just read through the thread and was so relieved to hear the girls are staying with you, CM. you're a brilliant dog owner. (((hugs)))


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

CM it might help to know where you live. I, for one, would gladly walk your dogs if you were near to me. There may be a PF member who lives locally, who would be willing to help out.

Im so glad you didn't send them to RSPCA. I dread to think what could have happened to them, if they failed to find a new home.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

toffee44 said:


> For now thick woolen socks over shoes really help with grip if you want to go out.
> 
> healing thoughts xxxx


I have done this and it really works.

I had these for street walking last year the rubber sole was heaps better than wellys I used waterproofing spray on them and they worked fine.

The other advantage was they were easy to pull on and off, if you can't get down to them it really helps x


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

Fleur said:


> I have spoken to CM on the phone and the good news is that she is keeping the girls
> 
> we had a long chat and spoke about lots of options including me taking the girls or at least Daisy for a short while but ultimately she decided that she will keep them with her.
> 
> ...


That is such great news! I hope Cloversmum is feeling better,I'm so glad she is keeping her dogs with her, it has been heartbreaking reading this thread, but, it at the same time it has been heartwarming to read all the love and support coming through for CM. There are some very lovely people on this forum


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

oh CM so glad that you are feeling better and have been able to think things through clearly with the help and support of Fluer and everyone here and have decided to keep your girls they realy will not mind not getting their walks for a little while my litle chap has not been out at all for the last 3 days except very quickly on a long lead while i stand on my door step and he is perfectly happy with the extra cuddles and play time instead I do hope you continue to feel better


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Can I just say what an amazing lot you all are  

I've really appreciated your help and care, support - thank you


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

Just read through and so relieved you are feeling better and you and the girls are staying together!! 

It's always darkest before dawn CM, keep on keeping on x


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Good morning CM  Hugs to you and your girls and hope you're feeling a wee bit better this morning. The offer of the book still stands, no obligation whatsoever x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Good morning CM
I hope you had a calmer night and this morning x


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I've managed to walk the dogs  I've got to the doctors and didn't think it was fair to leave them without a walk 

feeling drained this morning


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> Good morning CM  Hugs to you and your girls and hope you're feeling a wee bit better this morning. The offer of the book still stands, no obligation whatsoever x


Yes please - I'd like that. will PM you my address, thanks so much x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I missed this yesterday stupid noons shifts.

So glad you are feeling better and have decided to keep the girls. I know its hard if you are struggling to walk them in this weather but if I was totally honest my dogs are not getting the walks they would normally its just too slippy. I'm sure the girls would be happy with a 2 minute walk just up the road and back however far you feel safe then to be parted from you.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

cloversmum said:


> I've managed to walk the dogs  I've got to the doctors and didn't think it was fair to leave them without a walk
> 
> feeling drained this morning


Well done, when your back from the Drs have a good rest and recharge your batteries.
How was the weather this morning?


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Morning CM
Hope your feeling a little better today Please don't think you don't do enough for the girls a lot of dogs don't even get a 5 minute walk a day Yours get the best of everything lots of love and cuddles they wont mind if they don't get let of the lead in this weather Its amazing how dogs don't care or worry about the things that we worry about
You are their world and they are yours and that's all that matters


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Morning CM. Only just seen this, don't come on here that often these days. 

Anyhow, I'm glad you're keeping your girls and getting some support from these guys (they're great aren't they!). 

I just wanted to say, my terrier is on forced rest for 6 weeks since his operation on his knee, so, a few weeks of keeping your girls with you and not going out in slippery conditions is nothing to worry about. It won't hurt them. 

You take care of yourself, stay warm and chin up, remember, spring is just around that corner, we can almost touch it!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> Yes please - I'd like that. will PM you my address, thanks so much x


I'll look forward to hearing from you


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

Good Morning Cloversmum! So pleased you are feeling a little stronger this morning, I don't know you the way some of the other members do, but just from reading this thread it's obvious you are a brilliant mum to your dogs, I'm glad you decided not to give them up, I'm sure you are too. 
I hope you continue to feel better and stronger, hang in there, spring is just around the corner, and this awful weather will be a distant memory. xxx


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Pleased you are feeling a bit better to day and you managed to walk the girls.

Hope the doctors visit does you good as well, then relax with your girls, spoil yourself with cream cakes or something and cuddle up snug and warm with your lovely girls and think good things. We are all wishing you well and are behind you listening when you want to talk


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow Brilliant you've managed a walk with the girls. 

So far from where you were yesterday. You must be emotionally drained. No wonder you feel exhausted. 
You've achieved so much in a v short time.  
Good luck with the Dr.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Good morning, you don't know me, new to Pets Forum just before Christmas. Reading through your thread so glad you've kept them. If in future you come back to the same crossroads, here's a bit of info from the time I worked at RSPCA kennels which might put things in perspective: Dogs go to an "intake" section for 10 days when they assessed for temperament, then if suitable for rehoming (friendly, no major health issues) they to the "rehoming" section, with advice on going with each other/other dogs/cats /children over or under 10 years etc. If they don't pass the rehome test (aggressive or in poor health they will be put to sleep - sleeping tablet in their food, then injection into a leg vein, no pain or stress. Not saying I'm agreeing with it, just telling like it is). The intake and rehoming sections usually have the same staff member, but rotated for days off etc, so they will have maybe the same person in their intake section for 7 of the 10 days, a person who usually does rehoming for a couple of days and maybe someone from the cat section for a day. Staff start work at 8:30 (I think, might be 8, was a while back and I can't remember). They have 20 kennels in the rehoming section (at the place I worked), all of which have to be fed, watered, beds changing if dirty or ripped, dogs let into outside run through a hatch, poo picked up from inside runs (though many, bless their hearts, held their toilet from 4.30pm until the following morning), runs washed and scraped dry, dogs in, outside runs poo picked and washed. 20 runs in 2 hours, you do the maths. Then coffee break before getting back down to the section ready for the public at 11am. Walks are once round the field, on lead, by the person in their section if not busy, or if they are talking to the visiting public by a volunteer dog walker. Dogs' tea is fed at around 3pm, and dogs are locked back in the inside part of the kennels around 4:30 pm, in time for the outside runs to be poo picked and washed again before staff go home. They won't get put to sleep if they're not chosen immediately, but of course whilst they are "taking up" a run there are other dogs on the waiting list who can't come in, and might get dumped by desperate owners who can wait no longer. If it was me, and with experience having worked in RSPCA kennels, I wouldn't send your dogs there if there was any other option at all. They are brilliant at tackling cruelty, have had some awful cases come in (separate blocks for inspector's animals) and seen them be turned around, but I wouldn't choose to rehome my own dogs through the RSPCA unless I was desperate. Looking at all the comments people have made about how you care for your dogs I really needed to tell you what it's like inside kennels, so you can compare with the life you give them now. Any one of the dogs in the rehoming section would long to be cared for by someone like you. All the very best, remember "this too will pass".


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Catharinem said:


> Good morning, you don't know me, new to Pets Forum just before Christmas. Reading through your thread so glad you've kept them. If in future you come back to the same crossroads, here's a bit of info from the time I worked at RSPCA kennels which might put things in perspective: Dogs go to an "intake" section for 10 days when they assessed for temperament, then if suitable for rehoming (friendly, no major health issues) they to the "rehoming" section, with advice on going with each other/other dogs/cats /children over or under 10 years etc. If they don't pass the rehome test (aggressive or in poor health they will be put to sleep - sleeping tablet in their food, then injection into a leg vein, no pain or stress. Not saying I'm agreeing with it, just telling like it is). The intake and rehoming sections usually have the same staff member, but rotated for days off etc, so they will have maybe the same person in their intake section for 7 of the 10 days, a person who usually does rehoming for a couple of days and maybe someone from the cat section for a day. Staff start work at 8:30 (I think, might be 8, was a while back and I can't remember). They have 20 kennels in the rehoming section (at the place I worked), all of which have to be fed, watered, beds changing if dirty or ripped, dogs let into outside run through a hatch, poo picked up from inside runs (though many, bless their hearts, held their toilet from 4.30pm until the following morning), runs washed and scraped dry, dogs in, outside runs poo picked and washed. 20 runs in 2 hours, you do the maths. Then coffee break before getting back down to the section ready for the public at 11am. Walks are once round the field, on lead, by the person in their section if not busy, or if they are talking to the visiting public by a volunteer dog walker. Dogs' tea is fed at around 3pm, and dogs are locked back in the inside part of the kennels around 4:30 pm, in time for the outside runs to be poo picked and washed again before staff go home. They won't get put to sleep if they're not chosen immediately, but of course whilst they are "taking up" a run there are other dogs on the waiting list who can't come in, and might get dumped by desperate owners who can wait no longer. If it was me, and with experience having worked in RSPCA kennels, I wouldn't send your dogs there if there was any other option at all. They are brilliant at tackling cruelty, have had some awful cases come in (separate blocks for inspector's animals) and seen them be turned around, but I wouldn't choose to rehome my own dogs through the RSPCA unless I was desperate. Looking at all the comments people have made about how you care for your dogs I really needed to tell you what it's like inside kennels, so you can compare with the life you give them now. Any one of the dogs in the rehoming section would long to be cared for by someone like you. All the very best, remember "this too will pass".


Rep coming your way


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Catharinem said:


> Good morning, you don't know me, new to Pets Forum just before Christmas. Reading through your thread so glad you've kept them. If in future you come back to the same crossroads, here's a bit of info from the time I worked at RSPCA kennels which might put things in perspective: Dogs go to an "intake" section for 10 days when they assessed for temperament, then if suitable for rehoming (friendly, no major health issues) they to the "rehoming" section, with advice on going with each other/other dogs/cats /children over or under 10 years etc. If they don't pass the rehome test (aggressive or in poor health they will be put to sleep - sleeping tablet in their food, then injection into a leg vein, no pain or stress. Not saying I'm agreeing with it, just telling like it is). The intake and rehoming sections usually have the same staff member, but rotated for days off etc, so they will have maybe the same person in their intake section for 7 of the 10 days, a person who usually does rehoming for a couple of days and maybe someone from the cat section for a day. Staff start work at 8:30 (I think, might be 8, was a while back and I can't remember). They have 20 kennels in the rehoming section (at the place I worked), all of which have to be fed, watered, beds changing if dirty or ripped, dogs let into outside run through a hatch, poo picked up from inside runs (though many, bless their hearts, held their toilet from 4.30pm until the following morning), runs washed and scraped dry, dogs in, outside runs poo picked and washed. 20 runs in 2 hours, you do the maths. Then coffee break before getting back down to the section ready for the public at 11am. Walks are once round the field, on lead, by the person in their section if not busy, or if they are talking to the visiting public by a volunteer dog walker. Dogs' tea is fed at around 3pm, and dogs are locked back in the inside part of the kennels around 4:30 pm, in time for the outside runs to be poo picked and washed again before staff go home. They won't get put to sleep if they're not chosen immediately, but of course whilst they are "taking up" a run there are other dogs on the waiting list who can't come in, and might get dumped by desperate owners who can wait no longer. If it was me, and with experience having worked in RSPCA kennels, I wouldn't send your dogs there if there was any other option at all. They are brilliant at tackling cruelty, have had some awful cases come in (separate blocks for inspector's animals) and seen them be turned around, but I wouldn't choose to rehome my own dogs through the RSPCA unless I was desperate. Looking at all the comments people have made about how you care for your dogs I really needed to tell you what it's like inside kennels, so you can compare with the life you give them now. Any one of the dogs in the rehoming section would long to be cared for by someone like you. All the very best, remember "this too will pass".


another rep from me too thanks for the post


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Tina,

Not much more I can add except that the one time we spoke on the phone a few months ago, I could tell how much you loved the girls. You wanted the very best for them and were willing to do anything to ensure they were provided for, even when you were unsure about your own future.

You're a great owner and never think otherwise.

Candice + The Terrors xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Not had chance to post till now as traveling. Just want to say how pleased I am that you're feeling more positive, and I was very touched to read of all the support on offer.Bless you and the girls, look after each other.xxx


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi CM,
Hope your visit to the doctors went well, and that you are feeling a bit better by now.
Nice to read you managed to get out with your lovely girls this morning, but please don't worry about them not getting out much in this weather, we don't walk ours as much while its so bad under foot.
Yours girls won't mind at all, they would much sooner be with you getting cuddles and lots of love, which you certainly give them.

Hope you continue to improve, and take care of yourself.
God bless you and your girls. xxx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hope you're okay today Tina. You love your girls so much and they love you just as much back


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2015)

Like always, well done CM. You are a good person and that is to be admired. You are also much much stronger that you think! Take care of you and your doggies, as they will take care of you. You are a family and stick together!


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

just been round the block and it;s already slippy - crapping myself


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> just been round the block and it;s already slippy - crapping myself


don't force yourself to go out if you can't. Ice will be worse at this time of night


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

cloversmum said:


> just been round the block and it;s already slippy - crapping myself


Try not to over worry - have you tried the socks over your shoes trick?
Remember you can always go out a little later in the morning


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Pleased you are feeling a little better today. Just remember that this weather will not last for ever, and while its horrid now being dark and slippy, most of the year it isnt like that. You can do this, you are a wonderful doggie mum and you all need each other   Love the sock idea, it does work really well. If theres an area that is particularly slippy, could you get some rock salt and put it down? 
Hope you are all ok and cuddled up on the sofa now, lots of love x x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

remember now today is nearly over we are one day closer to spring 
take it one day at a time and spring will be here before you know it


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi CM so glad that you are feeling a bit better, enough to take the girls for a little walk and I can vouch for the fact that the woolly socks over your shoes really does work to be honest I didn't think it would but I tried it today, outside my flat it is all thick compacted ice and very slippy but they really did help got to admit I didn't actually go for a walk as such as I can only walk with crutches but I put a sock on the end of each of my crutches and on my shoes and walked back and for for a few minuets out side my door and didn't slip once it looks a bit silly but who cares if it enables you to get out without falling and makes you feel more secure just take things one day at a time and remember spring is not far away and then all this will just be a distant memory


----------



## Frankie457 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Cloversmum, I'm catching up on the thread as i haven't been here, but a few things are obvious even though i don't know you 

You love your girls to bits and they love you
You are having a difficult time - but it will pass
You need to look after yourself and part of this is realising that the girls don't just need you for walks, they love you and you wouldn't want to be without that 

I don't know where you are geographically but if i can help by taking the girls out of course I will, and i'm sure there are many others here who would do the same. Let me know if i can do anything at all, i'll even look after them for a few days if you really need a rest xxx

Smile for us?
Much Love xxx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all - doing a bit better today. The girls have had two walks


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks all - doing a bit better today. The girls have had two walks


That's great news onwards and upwards CM


----------



## Frankie457 (Jan 1, 2015)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks all - doing a bit better today. The girls have had two walks


Oh i am pleased you are feeling a little better, one day at a time and always going forwards xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Glad to hear you have managed to get out with the girls CM but remember if it is too icy they won't mind just going outside to pee and then back indoors. Roll on Spring, I really don't like this icy weather either, it does worry me about falling over as well.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

This thread made me go cold when I first read it, as I know how much your girls mean to you - they are your family. I was so glad to get to the end and find that they are still with you. 

You are a little unit, and it is always clear how much you love them - and I'm sure they know that and love you back.

The thought of them in RSPCA kennels, and at this time of year, is heartbreaking, and I am so glad you have decided not to go ahead with rehoming. Walks aren't the be all and end all, especially while the weather is so horrible. It's more a case of working out how they can toilet. 

Please don't rush into any decisions. Take all the help you can. Perhaps someone could help walk them for you while it is icy?

CM - take good care of yourself too. XX


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm trying to find a dog walker to help out, but not having much luck. Also how do you trust someone you don't know?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

cloversmum said:


> I'm trying to find a dog walker to help out, but not having much luck. Also how do you trust someone you don't know?


Hi, well with a dog walker I look for someone who is CRB checked, registered, insured, some are registered with the association of pet sitters, oh and has good testimonials as well


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Did you try the link I posted? They are a charity and walk dogs.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Jobeth said:


> Did you try the link I posted? They are a charity and walk dogs.


Sorry would you mind posting it again? My mind isn't very with it . sorry and thanks


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> I'm trying to find a dog walker to help out, but not having much luck. Also how do you trust someone you don't know?


I would do all the usual checks - and then I would trust my instinct and gut reaction; but that is just me. Personal recommendation would be best.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> I'm trying to find a dog walker to help out, but not having much luck. Also how do you trust someone you don't know?


Can anyone from PF help out? Is anyone close? I would if I were closer


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Here you go:

PAPAS Pet Care : Help for Pet Owners in times of Illness

Hope they can help.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Jobeth said:


> Here you go:
> 
> PAPAS Pet Care : Help for Pet Owners in times of Illness
> 
> Hope they can help.


Thanks, I've emailed them


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning CM, glad to read you are feeling a little better, and have managed to get out with your lovely girls, long may it continue.
Don't try to do too much, and don't go when its icy.

Hope you get some help from PAPAS pet care, sounds like they would be ideal to help you.
Take care and look after yourself, remember spring is not to far away, and the only way is up. xxx


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

CaliDog said:


> Can anyone from PF help out? Is anyone close? I would if I were closer


Unfortunately not, CM lives near Derby. I would otherwise


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

How near Derby? Possibility I might be able to help depending on how far you are, I'm insured, have references etc. I was going to PM Cloversmum but can't see a PM buton?


----------



## Frankie457 (Jan 1, 2015)

Wiz201 said:


> Unfortunately not, CM lives near Derby. I would otherwise


Me too but i'm Oxford way, i work during the week CM but if you still feel stuck at the weekend i could drive up and take the girls out for a good long walk?

Can anyone here recommend a local dog walker for you? If you would like some help finding some options just shout and i'll do some research for you xxx


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ownedbymany said:


> How near Derby? Possibility I might be able to help depending on how far you are, I'm insured, have references etc. I was going to PM Cloversmum but can't see a PM buton?


Click on her name, you should be able to see an option to send a PM.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just caught up CM better late then never I suppose, was so worried to hear of your decision in your opening post, but so pleased to hear that you are feeling a bit better now and managing to cope again a bit more.

Its sometimes hard to know what to do for the best and harder still to wonder how you can cope when you have bad days and are down. Im sure though that you and your girls are all better together, you love them and they love you and you all fit together.

I hope that you can get help from the PAPAS Group Im sure if you could it will make life a lot easier especially on the days you may not feel so good.

Thinking of you and your lovely girls. x


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi all

Quick message as I'm at work but Tina has been sectioned to hospital again. she has asked me to let you all know. she has asked me to help rehome the girls but I'm giving her time to think about that first and also said we should exhaust all respite options rtf. the dogs are her lifeline so if anyone has any thoughts on alternatives to kennels etc that would be fab as if I contact the possible home it would not be fair to change minds etc so that would be a last resort. I haven't walked my own dogs for almost two weeks myself due to having a bad back and I'm off to new York for two weeks on Saturday so not in a position to help.

Thanks


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. She said she'd emailed PAPAS so maybe they can do some respite to give her a bit of time to decide.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi, i haven't been on pf for a while and have just come across this thread. am so sorry to hear of cm, and i just want to say that i am sending her all the good vibes that i can muster, and i hope she is well soon, take care, all my best wishes go out to you.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that poor Tina I wonder if the Cinnamon Trust would foster them for her may be worth asking


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

My phone is playing up at the moment so difficult for me to ring people
I live near Portsmouth a very long way from CM - but if transport can be arranged I can take the girls on a strictly temporary basis for a maximum of 6 weeks.
If the final decision was to rehome I do not feel I am equipped to find a new home for them so they would have to be returned and rehomed from there.

Sending CM positive thoughts and I hope she can feel stronger very soon


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

What a lovely gesture Fleur!

Such an awful situation and big BIG HUGS to Tina!! These dogs really are her lifeline and I think it would be just the worse mistake if they were rehomed, but ultimately its up to Tina.

Hope something good manages to happen.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Tina, wish I lived closer to help out. Hope they don't have to be rehomed as they are her life.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

If needs must I can foster the girls (both or one) for as long as needed- don't think i could rehome them permentlay but I can offer foster- perhaps not ideal as I'm bringing poppet home in 2 weeks so the girls would have to be kept In a seperate part of the house but if needs must I can- I live in St Helens near Manchester and Liverpool


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

So sorry that Tina is back in hospital, must be s very difficult for her the dogs who she loves and are lifeline are also causing her so much worry and stress. 

Is there anyway a sort of befriending system could be found for her. I know locally there are volunteers who help vulnerable people when they struggle to go out. I know they help with things like shopping and being a support to get the person out and about. I am not sure it applies to helping with dogs though and possibly having to ask someone to walk the dogs may make Tina feel worse, its just a thought though.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this.

I'm in Kent but can help transport Clover and Daisy anywhere. Would be happy to do it.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, poor Tina is really having a rough time of it 

Am not in a position to help sadly, but sending my very wishes to her xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I don't you know very well, cloversmum but I know that your dogs mean the world to you and that you do everything you can to make them happy. Don't let anybody tell you otherwise.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I really hope CM can get some long term support for the girls in place for when she is at home - be that through one of the charities suggested, a befriending scheme or a paid dog walker - plus some more effective ongoing support for herself.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Really sorry to hear this , best wishes for a steady recovery, I really hope someone could help. I joined the ' Borrow my Doggie' site last week , it does look as if it could be helpful.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear this, hope you have a seedy recovery CM and are feeling better soon.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Hi all
> 
> Quick message as I'm at work but Tina has been sectioned to hospital again. she has asked me to let you all know. she has asked me to help rehome the girls but I'm giving her time to think about that first and also said we should exhaust all respite options rtf. the dogs are her lifeline so if anyone has any thoughts on alternatives to kennels etc that would be fab as if I contact the possible home it would not be fair to change minds etc so that would be a last resort. I haven't walked my own dogs for almost two weeks myself due to having a bad back and I'm off to new York for two weeks on Saturday so not in a position to help.
> 
> Thanks


oh that's so sad. I've just sent off the yaxtrax today but the parcel may end up at royal mail sorting office if no one is home to receive it. Unfortunately I'm in no position to help as I work full time and cannot foster. But however I am going down to Derby a week on Saturday (14th) so if somebody wanted help with transporting the dogs (northbound) I could do that.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Cloversmum, I am so sorry you are not good at the moment, I hope you start feeling better very soon.
I don't know you in the real world but on here you come across as an amazing and caring lady. I know how much you love your girls and I realise that your decision to rehome them is for their benefit not yours but I truly believe that they are very happy with you. So what if they can't always go out for walks, they know they are loved and cared for which is the important thing. Maybe arrangements can be made for temporary care when its needed, they will both get used to that and accept it, for them its no different to other dogs being looked after when the owners go on holiday, it happens. 
I wish you the best of luck with your recovery and what ever you decide you must not feel guilty at all. 
Love 'n' hugs xxx

Phoolf, thank you for the update


----------



## xxJudexx (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this  

I have been following this thread avidly and was so happy to hear Tina had decided to keep the girls. 

I can't help to foster the dogs but I would be able to donate a little money to maybe get them into a home boarder for a while? If we could get a few members donating a little I'm sure we could get the girls somewhere nice for a while.

I really hope things improve soon for you Tina. Everyone on here can see how much you love and care for your dogs. x x


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry to read that your are not well and back in hospital CM. I hope you will soon be better and that a tempory home can be found for your lovely girls, so that they can come back to you when you are well again and back at home.

Perhaps The Cinnamom trust can help, I understand they look after dogs when people are ill.
Lots of hugs for you and your lovely girls CM, get better soon.
Thanks for the update Phoolf.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

It's with trepidation I say this as I know what kind of response it will get but has anybody thought about the dogs welfare too? Rather than being with Tina sometimes, then being looked after by somebody else, then being back with Tina, it may be in the dogs best interests to rehome them.

I understand how much Tina cares for them and how they are important in her life but I am thinking that such a life for the dogs may be detrimental to them, I cant see it being very secure.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It did occur to me, but I hesitated to say it for fear of appearing to be uncaring, that maybe rehoming is what Cloversmum really wants.

I don't know her, of course, but she's obviously very unwell and maybe worrying about her little dogs is adding to her stress and anxiety.

It's obvious she loves her dogs very much, but it's also obvious that she's very worried about them and perhaps it would be some comfort to her to know that they were in a permanent, loving home, much as she would miss them.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sweety said:


> It did occur to me, but I hesitated to say it for fear of appearing to be uncaring, that maybe rehoming is what Cloversmum really wants.
> 
> I don't know her, of course, but she's obviously very unwell and maybe worrying about her little dogs is adding to her stress and anxiety.
> 
> It's obvious she loves her dogs very much, but it's also obvious that she's very worried about them and perhaps it would be some comfort to her to know that they were in a permanent, loving home, much as she would miss them.


I just said exactly the same thing to my mum who is visiting. And I hated the thought of saying it and possibly offending anyone. But that worry that CM is not doing enough for her girls ( even though she is ) could be having a huge impact on her overall anxiety levels and it may well be in her and possibly the girls best interests to rehome.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Leanne77 said:


> It's with trepidation I say this as I know what kind of response it will get but has anybody thought about the dogs welfare too? Rather than being with Tina sometimes, then being looked after by somebody else, then being back with Tina, it may be in the dogs best interests to rehome them.
> 
> I understand how much Tina cares for them and how they are important in her life but I am thinking that such a life for the dogs may be detrimental to them, I cant see it being very secure.


It has been said and this is why members and CM have been looking into long term support for CM - and acknowledged that rehoming may ultimately be for the best - but I am hopeful that with better local support CM and her girls can stay together, through everything CM always makes sure her girls are well looked after and get the better treatment than a lot of dogs.
I think it is difficult to know if although the girls help CM's anxieties that her worries about being a good dog owner doesn't give her more anxieties - only CM and her professional support can come close to answering that one.
I personally don't think the dogs going to foster a few times a year would be that detrimental - plenty of people take multiple holidays and kennel their dogs without effecting their dogs welfare, some even go for extended trips and leave their dogs for a couple of months


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Leanne77 said:


> It's with trepidation I say this as I know what kind of response it will get but has anybody thought about the dogs welfare too? Rather than being with Tina sometimes, then being looked after by somebody else, then being back with Tina, it may be in the dogs best interests to rehome them.
> 
> I understand how much Tina cares for them and how they are important in her life but I am thinking that such a life for the dogs may be detrimental to them, I cant see it being very secure.


This was my thought too. After years of reading CMs threads, I wonder whether the dogs having a permanent more stable homelife is something to consider.

Not that I think any dogs should just be given to the RSPCA!

But only CM knows the full picture of these dogs' lives. It's not something we can really judge online. I've read threads about them being in kennels and at other people's houses etc when needed, but that's not a balanced picture.

Edited to add: just seen the other thread that CM is in hospital again. Please don't jump on me for saying this, but I thought after last time she was going to put back up plans in place for such a situation, yet there's another thread of PF members scrabbling around trying to get something sorted again. I feel sorry for CM - it's not her fault. But I feel sorry for the dogs too!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Eeek, what a horrible situation. I'm not going to comment on rehoming and whether that is the right decision as that is ultimately up to Cloversmum. However, once they are gone they are gone and there is no turning back. 

If the weather is exacerbating the problem with the dogs, then you need to look at the long term; it is only temporary. In just under 8 weeks the clocks go forward and we will have light in the mornings and evenings and no doubt all the snow and ice will be long gone. Winter will feel like a distant memory.

Even further longer term, maybe Cloversmum could look at accommodation that is more fitting for her needs; a house/flat with a garden? or at least a flat that opens very closely next to grassy areas? this eliminates the problem of taking the dogs out in poor or dangerous weather and would surely take the pressure off considerably. Then if walking them still remains a problem, that is where hiring a good dog walker comes in, even if it's every other day or so; that's far more than a huge number of dogs get.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> It's with trepidation I say this as I know what kind of response it will get but has anybody thought about the dogs welfare too? Rather than being with Tina sometimes, then being looked after by somebody else, then being back with Tina, it may be in the dogs best interests to rehome them.
> 
> I understand how much Tina cares for them and how they are important in her life but I am thinking that such a life for the dogs may be detrimental to them, I cant see it being very secure.


I have thought about that Leanne, and it's been on my mind as well as CM's. However I can honestly say they were not distressed or unhappy being moved into my unfamiliar house with two giant dogs and they're very adaptable and resilient. God knows my Kes would scream the house down (and has done) when left in other peoples houses. If, knowing the girls, I thought they were unhappy having a somewhat uncertain life from time to time, I'd have that conversation with CM and think it might be a good idea to rehome. But I honestly don't think that and I honestly also don't feel positive about the outcome for CM should she lose her dogs either. The girls are happy and spirited and if at all possible we could find a stable person who can foster them a couple of times a year, and it's the same person so they are even more comfortable, I think that would be best all round.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

labradrk said:


> Eeek, what a horrible situation. I'm not going to comment on rehoming and whether that is the right decision as that is ultimately up to Cloversmum. However, once they are gone they are gone and there is no turning back.
> 
> If the weather is exacerbating the problem with the dogs, then you need to look at the long term; it is only temporary. In just under 8 weeks the clocks go forward and we will have light in the mornings and evenings and no doubt all the snow and ice will be long gone. Winter will feel like a distant memory.
> 
> Even further longer term, maybe Cloversmum could look at accommodation that is more fitting for her needs; a house/flat with a garden? or at least a flat that opens very closely next to grassy areas? this eliminates the problem of taking the dogs out in poor or dangerous weather and would surely take the pressure off considerably. Then if walking them still remains a problem, that is where hiring a good dog walker comes in, even if it's every other day or so; that's far more than a huge number of dogs get.


I have spoken to her about gardens before but unfortunately as she is disabled her housing agency will only grant her accommodation with a garden if she were to have children so that's sadly not an option. I'm unsure whether in the future, if everything works out, whether she could fund a local dog walker to help out in bad weather but that's a good idea.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

If it's the same person they would be going to every time then that is far better, I was just envisioning them going to different places with different people all the time and the dogs not knowing whether they were on their head or their ar$e.

I hope you find a solution.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> If it's the same person they would be going to every time then that is far better, I was just envisioning them going to different places with different people all the time and the dogs not knowing whether they were on their head or their ar$e.
> 
> I hope you find a solution.


Indeed, and I think that wouldn't be ideal at all which is why I've said it's great for PF members to offer to foster, but in the long term it's not a good situation for them to be moving round lots all year long. Hopefully there's a service out there where the same volunteer would be available often but we'll see.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Poor CM, i'm so sorry to hear this news I wish I could help in some way but i'm not in a position to foster the dogs & I don't live in the area, nor can I drive. Not much use im afraid. I'm sure if CM does decide to go down the rehoming route it wouldn't be too difficult to find Clover & Daisy a loving home, they are the sweetest little dogs. Little dog rescue might be able to help if CM feels she needs to rehome them Home - The Little Dog Rescue


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> I have thought about that Leanne, and it's been on my mind as well as CM's. However I can honestly say they were not distressed or unhappy being moved into my unfamiliar house with two giant dogs and they're very adaptable and resilient. God knows my Kes would scream the house down (and has done) when left in other peoples houses. If, knowing the girls, I thought they were unhappy having a somewhat uncertain life from time to time, I'd have that conversation with CM and think it might be a good idea to rehome. But I honestly don't think that and I honestly also don't feel positive about the outcome for CM should she lose her dogs either. The girls are happy and spirited and if at all possible we could find a stable person who can foster them a couple of times a year, and it's the same person so they are even more comfortable, I think that would be best all round.


It was never answered before in a previous thread, but does CM have a communal garden do you know?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> It was never answered before in a previous thread, but does CM have a communal garden do you know?


She doesn't. And one of the girls (Clover I think) is rather too particular with her pooping habits so won't go right away and only goes when walked a far distance which never helps.

Just to let people know the girls are fine and in kennels so it's not amazingly urgent. Will keep updated with information from CM and her friend x


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> She doesn't. And one of the girls (Clover I think) is rather too particular with her pooping habits so won't go right away and only goes when walked a far distance which never helps.
> 
> Just to let people know the girls are fine and in kennels so it's not amazingly urgent. Will keep updated with information from CM and her friend x


Ah ok, that does make things more troublesome. My Missy is the same as Clover so I understand peculiar toilet habits 

I definitely think giving Beverley a message on FB might be worthwhile though as like I said I know she has put out appeals for people before.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

It's a long shot, but you could try advertising locally? on CM's local Facebook page maybe? you never know, there could be someone in the local area who will foster if all expenses are covered. Maybe an elderly person/couple that are around most of the day. The logistics of finding someone who lives close by are surely far more practical than shipping them to various places across the country.


----------



## Frankie457 (Jan 1, 2015)

I can't help foster the girls long term as i work however i can offer to help with transport CM - to anywhere really x 

Thinking of you and hoping you all the best, please let me know if i can help xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> It's with trepidation I say this as I know what kind of response it will get but has anybody thought about the dogs welfare too? Rather than being with Tina sometimes, then being looked after by somebody else, then being back with Tina, it may be in the dogs best interests to rehome them.
> 
> I understand how much Tina cares for them and how they are important in her life but I am thinking that such a life for the dogs may be detrimental to them, I cant see it being very secure.


I was also wondering if the stress and worry tina has over the dogs actually contributes to her episodes? Am sure the girls are absolutely fine and dandy. Lets hope tina gets better really soon x


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> I was also wondering if the stress and worry tina has over the dogs actually contributes to her episodes? Am sure the girls are absolutely fine and dandy. Lets hope tina gets better really soon x


yes its probably built up over some time, but I'm not surprised considering how cold its been.


----------

